# Porsche European Delivery



## neve1064 (Mar 16, 2012)

Leipzig is a great city. So much to see. It's cultural significance can't be overlooked. We saw great outdoor concerts in the town center. It's a clean city with amazing museums. 
We liked it so much we went to Leipzig on our first ED in 2013 and on our practice run for our second ED this past month. 
To see where Bach did his thing is just amazing. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

JulieDriving said:


> We get no discounts for BMW European deliveries in Canada, and we also pay extra $ for Porsche ED's here too.
> 
> Still, I'd do ED if I could. When I was lurking on the Porsche forums recently, I didn't see any sections on ED. The Porsche dealer I went to tried to discourage me from doing it, not sure why..... but then I decided I was going to get an M3 so I didn't bother to pursue it.
> 
> Doooo itttttt! I think it'll be worth it.


So typical......Canadians are constantly being robbed.


----------

